# Hair colour in paws?



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi Everyone 😊 A while ago when I was drying Toffee’s paws, I noticed some dark red ( almost burgundy / maroon) coloured hair under his paws between his toes. My first thought was dried blood stain from a pad injury I’d somehow missed 😳 Further investigation discovered he had this coloured hair between all his toes. I don’t have the knowledge and experience some of you on this forum have with the Havanese variations of coat colours. Is this common, do anyone else's dogs have it? I think Toffee is ‘sable’?. Charlie is very similar in colour to Toffee does he have this dark red hair?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Reddish color on the paws can be caused by a yeast infection. When Molly had this issue the vet gave me a medicated shampoo to use while washing her paws and it cleared it up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Reddish color CAN be yeast or staining… It also CAN be the color of the hair if the dog has red hair! I can’t remember, but I don’t remember him as being red??? Never mind! I see in your sig photo that he is sable. So no, it is much more likely that the red is either staining or yeast. Ducky has red hair in some places between his toes, but he IS a red and white dog.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's staining. Does he chew his feet? Go out in wet grass in the morning? It doesn't look too bad though.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Charlie has had it before, and while he does have some red in his coat, on the feet it is staining for him— usually if he starts licking his paws (which can contribute to this), it’s when environmental allergies are in full swing, so we give him half a Zyrtec, which a vet recommended years ago.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Thank you all for such helpful responses 💐Until our recent really dry spell we would be walking on wet grass every day, so staining sounds most likely ✅ He doesn’t lick his paws much, except when I treat his pads with oatmeal paw butter 🙄 Good tip to keep an eye on them for a yeast infection though! I didn't know about that, so thank you all so much. I‘ve said it before and I’ll say it again…this forum has the BEST Havanese experience and knowledge in it’s members 🤩


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Toffee170221 said:


> Thank you all for such helpful responses 💐Until our recent really dry spell we would be walking on wet grass every day, so staining sounds most likely ✅ He doesn’t lick his paws much, except when I treat his pads with oatmeal paw butter 🙄 Good tip to keep an eye on them for a yeast infection though! I didn't know about that, so thank you all so much. I‘ve said it before and I’ll say it again…this forum has the BEST Havanese experience and knowledge in it’s members 🤩



It's not a yeast "INFECTION", really, it's just yeast that grows on the hair and causes the color change. It's not a cause for worry in any case!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Keeping paw pads trimmed up can help. Mia needs hers trimmed up every couple weeks. I was wondering why the oatmeal paw pad butter is being used regularly. Dogs sweat through their paw pads. So in hot summer months this could cause problems. Oatmeal also feeds yeast.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

mudpuppymama said:


> Keeping paw pads trimmed up can help. Mia needs hers trimmed up every couple weeks. I was wondering why the oatmeal paw pad butter is being used regularly. Dogs sweat through their paw pads. So in hot summer months this could cause problems. Oatmeal also feeds yeast.


I use the paw butter maybe once a fortnight and quite sparingly, so hopefully that doesn’t interfere with sweating though them? The hair on his pads is trimmed about every 3 weeks, but I can always trim it more often. Thank you for the advice mudpuppymama 👍😁


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Toffee170221 said:


> I use the paw butter maybe once a fortnight and quite sparingly, so hopefully that doesn’t interfere with sweating though them? The hair on his pads is trimmed about every 3 weeks, but I can always trim it more often. Thank you for the advice mudpuppymama 👍😁


WHY do you use the paw butter though? I haven't used it in 13 years and have never felt the need...


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

krandall said:


> WHY do you use the paw butter though? I haven't used it in 13 years and have never felt the need...


Much of our walking is on pavements and gravel paths to get to anywhere grassy. His pads can sometimes feel a bit rough and dry and the paw butter just seems to condition them.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have never used paw butter in 14 years and that includes pavement and non pavement walking. I thought it was sometimes used in winter on dogs who are outdoors alot in harsh climates like sled dogs. I think paw pads are rough by nature. They are really quite amazing. I think it is important for the glands in the paw pads to be able to breathe in the hot summer months, however I am definitely not an expert on using it. One thing critical is to avoid walking on hot pavement. That is not good for paws but paw butter is not meant for that. Dogs should not be walking on hot pavement period. I would definitely avoid a paw butter with oatmeal if yeast is an issue.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Toffee170221 said:


> Much of our walking is on pavements and gravel paths to get to anywhere grassy. His pads can sometimes feel a bit rough and dry and the paw butter just seems to condition them.


We do lots of walking on pavement. I like my dogs' paws to toughen up. That's what we do with horses' hooves too!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Toffee170221 said:


> I use the paw butter maybe once a fortnight and quite sparingly, so hopefully that doesn’t interfere with sweating though them? The hair on his pads is trimmed about every 3 weeks, but I can always trim it more often. Thank you for the advice mudpuppymama 👍😁


I usually do nails every week. At that time I check to see if paw pads need trimming too. Mia needs paw pad trimming more often than my Yorkie. Frequency could vary by dog but good to check often IMO. Not sure about the paw butter interfering with sweating, however I wouldn't take the chance. As @krandall said, I want my dogs to have tough paw pads. Paw butter seems unnecessary and defeat the purpose unless there is something really unique about your dog's pads.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

mudpuppymama said:


> I usually do nails every week. At that time I check to see if paw pads need trimming too. Mia needs paw pad trimming more often than my Yorkie. Frequency could vary by dog but good to check often IMO. Not sure about the paw butter interfering with sweating, however I wouldn't take the chance. As @krandall said, I want my dogs to have tough paw pads. Paw butter seems unnecessary and defeat the purpose unless there is something really unique about your dog's pads.


Certainly no walking on hot pavements, particularly relevant at the moment as we’re having daily temps up to 38 degrees Centigrade at the moment. Morning walks shifted to 7 am and last little walk around 10 pm when it’s cooled down. 
Definitely nothing unique about Toffs pads, so taking onboard your advice 👍😊


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Toffee170221 said:


> Certainly no walking on hot pavements, particularly relevant at the moment as we’re having daily temps up to 38 degrees Centigrade at the moment. Morning walks shifted to 7 am and last little walk around 10 pm when it’s cooled down.
> Definitely nothing unique about Toffs pads, so taking onboard your advice 👍😊


Hot pavement has been one of my main concerns with paws. Temps here this week are over 100F. Sounds like you are doing a great job of protecting bepaws from hot pavement. At our previous house all roads were paved so most walking was on pavement. Where I live now the roads are all gravel which seems even harder on paws but mine don't seem to mind! Paw pads are tough!


----------



## ApexMyles (Jun 1, 2021)

It's been a while since I checked the Havanese Forum. This discussion sparked my interest as Myles also has the same issue. It's on all 3 paws. Sometimes, he licks like crazy and lately he stopped. I read a couple of articles and they say its definitely yeast infection. I haven't taken him to the Vet yet because he's due to have his vaccines soon so figure I go in one shot. One article from an online Vet suggested to use Apple Cider vinegar diluted with water as a paw soak. Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ApexMyles said:


> It's been a while since I checked the Havanese Forum. This discussion sparked my interest as Myles also has the same issue. It's on all 3 paws. Sometimes, he licks like crazy and lately he stopped. I read a couple of articles and they say its definitely yeast infection. I haven't taken him to the Vet yet because he's due to have his vaccines soon so figure I go in one shot. One article from an online Vet suggested to use Apple Cider vinegar diluted with water as a paw soak. Has anyone tried this before?


I haven't seen anything that convinced me that ACV really does anything, but it can't hurt either, so there is that!


----------



## ApexMyles (Jun 1, 2021)

krandall said:


> I haven't seen anything that convinced me that ACV really does anything, but it can't hurt either, so there is that!


I will give it a shot but I have a feeling it will not be a miracle quick fix. It might take some time.
The cause could also be from allergies, as I posted in other categories.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am not sure if ACV works, however it will burn if the skin is irritated or broken. I know some who recommend soaking yeasty paws in a mild solution of betadine and water. They say it helps with yeast and will not burn. Please do your own research on this for more information.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

krandall said:


> I haven't seen anything that convinced me that ACV really does anything, but it can't hurt either, so there is that!


So, in a previous post there was a recommendation for 4 Legger products for dogs and I recently managed to find a supplier here in the UK. i got one of their shampoos and this rinse, which is relevant to the discussion below. I imagine it might sting though if the skin is already irritated and sore?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I am not sure if ACV works, however it will burn if the skin is irritated or broken. I know some who recommend soaking yeasty paws in a mild solution of betadine and water. They say it helps with yeast and will not burn. Please do your own research on this for more information.


one problem with betadine is that it will DEFINITELY stain white paws red!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Toffee170221 said:


> So, in a previous post there was a recommendation for 4 Legger products for dogs and I recently managed to find a supplier here in the UK. i got one of their shampoos and this rinse, which is relevant to the discussion below. I imagine it might sting though if the skin is already irritated and sore?
> View attachment 178349


If it is diluted correctly it may be fine. I would ask the company about this.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> one problem with betadine is that it will DEFINITELY stain white paws red!


If a dog has yeasty paws they will be discolored anyway. I think the purpose of this is to stop the yeast and itching and put the dog out of its misery. If diluted to a weak tea level maybe the staining is not that bad.


----------



## GrannaK (Jan 11, 2020)

Toffee170221 said:


> Hi Everyone 😊 A while ago when I was drying Toffee’s paws, I noticed some dark red ( almost burgundy / maroon) coloured hair under his paws between his toes. My first thought was dried blood stain from a pad injury I’d somehow missed 😳 Further investigation discovered he had this coloured hair between all his toes. I don’t have the knowledge and experience some of you on this forum have with the Havanese variations of coat colours. Is this common, do anyone else's dogs have it? I think Toffee is ‘sable’?. Charlie is very similar in colour to Toffee does he have this dark red hair?
> View attachment 178324


My vet told me the reddish color is from an enzyme in my dogs saliva; he is golden sable parti (white). 

When Havs lick their paws the enzyme in his saliva produces the reddish color. It has to grow out. A solution to the high temps.

I walk my Hav in the mornings between 6:45am to 7am until before or around 8am.

I allow him to walk in water from neighbors sprinklers and on neighbors right of way grass. I come home and rinse and dry his feet.

Then he eats and drinks water. No more walking after his morning walk. On most days he naps until noon.

We are receiving temps above 100° in Oklahoma. He turns 3 on July 28. 

PetSmart has a cream for paws…does not take much just rub it onto his paws. BURT’S BEES for dogs
Paw & Nose relieving lotion. It comes in a yellow tube.


----------



## GrannaK (Jan 11, 2020)

Toffee170221 said:


> Hi Everyone 😊 A while ago when I was drying Toffee’s paws, I noticed some dark red ( almost burgundy / maroon) coloured hair under his paws between his toes. My first thought was dried blood stain from a pad injury I’d somehow missed 😳 Further investigation discovered he had this coloured hair between all his toes. I don’t have the knowledge and experience some of you on this forum have with the Havanese variations of coat colours. Is this common, do anyone else's dogs have it? I think Toffee is ‘sable’?. Charlie is very similar in colour to Toffee does he have this dark red hair?
> View attachment 178324


----------



## KiwiMm (10 mo ago)

FYI


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GrannaK said:


> My vet told me the reddish color is from an enzyme in my dogs saliva; he is golden sable parti (white).
> 
> When Havs lick their paws the enzyme in his saliva produces the reddish color. It has to grow out. A solution to the high temps.
> 
> ...


Temps are over 100 here also. The dogs like laying in the AC. They don’t even like walking early. Time for indoor games!

Licking will cause discoloration, however the question is why are they licking. Some licking is likely normal, however excessive licking could mean yeast or allergies.

As far as paw balm, I would think it is used for dry or cracked paw pads. The question I would ask is why are the dog’s paw pads dry or cracked. If they are, I would try to address the root cause of the problem. I don’t think it is normal for a dog to have dry or cracked paw pads. Perhaps some dogs need paw balm. I just have never seen a need for it in my dogs in spite of all the walking they have done. They also dig in hard clay soil which is tough on paws.


----------



## GrannaK (Jan 11, 2020)

GrannaK said:


> My vet told me the reddish color is from an enzyme in my dogs saliva; he is golden sable parti (white).
> 
> When Havs lick their paws the enzyme in his saliva produces the reddish color. It has to grow out. A solution to the high temps.
> 
> ...





KiwiMm said:


> FYI
> 
> View attachment 178368
> 
> ...


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

@GrannaK Sounds like you are doing a great job of looking after the paws. My dogs seem to be a little more sensitive to the heat now that they are 13 and 14. Mia has always been more hot blooded than my yorkie. The mornings tend to be cooler but humid and I don’t think she likes that. We all have to do what works for our particular dog. If you feel the paw balm provides benefit, then that is what matters.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

So, after thorough examination by vet, she concluded he is very healthy but indications are he may have a seasonal allergy. Our early morning walk is on very, very dry grass and really dry weather means there’s loads of seeds and pollen about. She’s prescribed Apoquel and Piriton, Otrivine to wipe inside left ear(also has bit of same reddish coloring but not infected) and to dip his feet after morning walk and washing them, in diluted Hibiscrub. She also cleared his anal glands which were very full!! It was my first experience of that…Phew, it stank 😣 He seems none the wiser, was very well behaved and is very comfortable today 👍😊


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

ApexMyles said:


> I will give it a shot but I have a feeling it will not be a miracle quick fix. It might take some time.
> The cause could also be from allergies, as I posted in other categories.


Hi ApexMyles, have you been doing the ACV soak yet? Just curious because Cotton has always been a paw licker. He was an abused Havanese from a puppy mill and that was one of his coping mechanisms. I was focused on his anxiety and emotional behavior mod for a couple years. I always have Braggs ACV on hand because I use it in the homemade beef broth I make to rehydrate their freeze-dried food. We're fine with Cotton's rust colored paws but if ACV might work, what the heck. Like Karen stated, it might be pointless but it certainly won't hurt to try.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Toffee170221 said:


> So, in a previous post there was a recommendation for 4 Legger products for dogs and I recently managed to find a supplier here in the UK. i got one of their shampoos and this rinse, which is relevant to the discussion below. I imagine it might sting though if the skin is already irritated and sore?
> View attachment 178349


I'm curious about this too Toffee. Have you tried it yet? I did giggle when I read that the second ingredient is organic vodka. If it doesn't work on the dogs maybe it could help me be more relaxed about it😋


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If it is REALLY important to you to get stains out of white fur, this shampoo really DOES work, WITHOUT damaging the hair. The caveat is that it is NOT a "quick fix". (nothing is ever easy, right?  ) This is what the Pros who show Westies and Bichons use on their stained areas. It is an enzymatic shampoo. It does not have bleaches or colorants in it that can damage hair. The hard part is that you need to heat it up in the microwave before using it, paint it on the affected areas, wrap the dog in a towel for... I can't remember how long... a few minutes, and then rinse out like a regular shampoo. (you can also use it normally on the rest of the coat) But it can take a NUMBER of treatments to get the stains out of badly stained hair. 









Pet Whitening Shampoos : Amazon.com: E-Z Groom - Crystal White Enzyme Shampoo, 16 oz


Find E-Z Groom - Crystal White Enzyme Shampoo, 16 oz and more at Amazon.com



smile.amazon.com


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> If it is REALLY important to you to get stains out of white fur, this shampoo really DOES work, WITHOUT damaging the hair. The caveat is that it is NOT a "quick fix". (nothing is ever easy, right?  ) This is what the Pros who show Westies and Bichons use on their stained areas. It is an enzymatic shampoo. It does not have bleaches or colorants in it that can damage hair. The hard part is that you need to heat it up in the microwave before using it, paint it on the affected areas, wrap the dog in a towel for... I can't remember how long... a few minutes, and then rinse out like a regular shampoo. (you can also use it normally on the rest of the coat) But it can take a NUMBER of treatments to get the stains out of badly stained hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@krandall can this only be used on white hair or will it get stains from other light colored hair?


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

krandall said:


> If it is REALLY important to you to get stains out of white fur, this shampoo really DOES work, WITHOUT damaging the hair. The caveat is that it is NOT a "quick fix". (nothing is ever easy, right?  ) This is what the Pros who show Westies and Bichons use on their stained areas. It is an enzymatic shampoo. It does not have bleaches or colorants in it that can damage hair. The hard part is that you need to heat it up in the microwave before using it, paint it on the affected areas, wrap the dog in a towel for... I can't remember how long... a few minutes, and then rinse out like a regular shampoo. (you can also use it normally on the rest of the coat) But it can take a NUMBER of treatments to get the stains out of badly stained hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well gee Karen, you could've just led with that😆 I'm working on a new puppy amazon order right now. Actually, warming it in the microwave would work better for Cotton. Being the world's best snuggler Cotton would love to have warm feet and be wrapped in a towel. A warm towel and snuggling on the couch is how I dry him after a bath. Considering I spent almost a _decade_ trying to get rid of Cotton's tear stains this process seems like a piece of cake😋


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> @krandall can this only be used on white hair or will it get stains from other light colored hair?


It will work on any light-colored hair. It’s just that white hair shows the stains the worst.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

krandall said:


> It will work on any light-colored hair. It’s just that white hair shows the stains the worst.


It sure does!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

JaJa said:


> I'm curious about this too Toffee. Have you tried it yet? I did giggle when I read that the second ingredient is organic vodka. If it doesn't work on the dogs maybe it could help me be more relaxed about it😋


😂 I hadn’t picked up on the organic vodka content. I’m using up some stuff I’ve got before I try it, so I’ll let you know what it’s like. Otherwise I may, like you suggest, drink it 🍸🤣


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Vodka acts as a preservative and is likely safer than the chemical preservatives out there.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Toffee170221 said:


> 😂 I hadn’t picked up on the organic vodka content. I’m using up some stuff I’ve got before I try it, so I’ll let you know what it’s like. Otherwise I may, like you suggest, drink it 🍸🤣


I was wondering why you didn't mention that because you have a great sense of humor. We could always drink together over Zoom😆


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> Vodka acts as a preservative and is likely safer than the chemical preservatives out there.


I was wondering if that might be it and yes, I would prefer that to some of the chemicals that aren't so great for dog. I know Cotton will lick anything that's left.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JaJa said:


> I was wondering if that might be it and yes, I would prefer that to some of the chemicals that aren't so great for dog. I know Cotton will lick anything that's left.


Here is a link to the pet shampoo database where you can look up ingredients. 





Welcome to the Pet Shampoo Ingredient Database


Looking for a chemical free dog shampoo? Confused by all the chemical names? Our simple pet shampoo ingredient database can help. Grab you bottle and let's go!




www.petshampooingredientdatabase.com


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

JaJa said:


> I was wondering why you didn't mention that because you have a great sense of humor. We could always drink together over Zoom😆


I’m liking that idea 🥳 but on one condition; that we can drink something 🤞🏻 tasting a darn sight better than 4 Legger Apple cider rinse for dogs 😂


----------



## ApexMyles (Jun 1, 2021)

JaJa said:


> Hi ApexMyles, have you been doing the ACV soak yet? Just curious because Cotton has always been a paw licker. He was an abused Havanese from a puppy mill and that was one of his coping mechanisms. I was focused on his anxiety and emotional behavior mod for a couple years. I always have Braggs ACV on hand because I use it in the homemade beef broth I make to rehydrate their freeze-dried food. We're fine with Cotton's rust colored paws but if ACV might work, what the heck. Like Karen stated, it might be pointless but it certainly won't hurt to try.


Hi all, sorry I've been missing in action for a while (busy with life - child back in school after 4 years of homeschooling). Yes, I did try the ACV and it was a temporary fix. The yeast is back again and worse. I did the betadine soak prior and I think it was better (my husband was very consistent with it too). I took Myles to the Vet last week for his yearly vaccines and checkup, the Vet confirmed it to be a yeast infection which can be caused by either allergies from the environment or food. I told him that we also wash/wipe his paws after every walk. The Vet said by doing that we are inviting more yeast to build a comfy home in Myles paws. LOL Since yeast thrives in wet moist warm areas they'll just be happy in the paws. He said no more wet paw washes. Just use a soft brush to brush off the dirt from his paws or use rubber booties to walk outdoors. Or if I really need to wash and wipe his paws then I need to really dry it with a blow dryer. 


He said he'll give me a spray that would help with the yeast infection but Myles would have to wear a collar. I passed on the collar since it was pricey and doesn't last. Will buy an inflatable one from Petco. The Vet also asked me if I wanted the Hills Science Prescription Diet z/d canned food which helps their system to fight off any allergy related issues Myles may have. I passed it for now because I wanted to pinpoint the treatment one at a time. If I start everything all at once, I won't know which treatment really worked. I opted for the $32 spray to put on Myles paws. I said, I'll try it for a month and if he stops biting, I know the spray is working. Since I passed on the collar, I have yet to use the spray. Going to Petco today to buy the inflatable collar. 

If the spray doesn't work, then it's either environment (shampoo, dust, floor cleaner etc) or food. He's currently on a limited ingredient lamb flavor kibble by Instinct. I made a mistake of ordering the large bag which is taking so long to finish. Not good to buy a big bag of dog food when your pup has allergies that you're trying to pin point the cause. Chewy and Petco always seems to me fall for their discounted dog food.😳 We tried so many food brands even the freeze-dried dehydrated and they didn't seem to work plus it was expensive. 
On top of that, my son and I have started to sneeze and have stuffy/runny nose, so I'm running my air purifier all day now. Starting to think it could be an environment allergy since both humans and dog are suffering. 
Will keep everyone posted on the outcome. Hopefully, I'll be able to post something next week.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

One thing that helps to wipe wet paws is a paper towel. They are very absorbent. I am also wondering how often the paw pads are trimmed. The hair in the paw pads grows quickly and holds moisture. I need to trim Mia’s paw pads weekly. You could also consider cutting the paw fur shorter on top of the paws…anything to help them to dry out quicker and not hold moisture. The leg hair can be left longer to hang over the feet yet the feet can breathe. I also wonder if you have considered doing titers vs yearly vaccinations. Over vaccination can definitely trigger immune responses in dogs like itchy paws.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

You are quite thorough ApexMyles. I was about to suggest paper towels and then I read Mudpuppymam's post. I use PTs for their paws and around their outer ear area. I use stainless steel cuticle scissors to do the paw hair trim that she also suggested. I echo Mudpuppymam's question about titers too. Since Lacie is only 3 months old I have talked with our vet and scheduled one DAP, rabies a couple weeks later and then titers. Since our first dog (Golden) in 1992 had a significant reaction to a 9 combo vaccine I'm very cautious about vaccines. Our vet is thrilled that we're willing to do titers. She's a big proponent of minimal vaccinations.
I would look for something cheaper than $32.00 for a collar too. Our guys have been on a freeze-dried raw diet for the last 1 1/2 years and yes, in can be prohibitively expensive. It's had some positive effects that I wasn't even thinking about. I started mixing it with frozen raw to save some money. Now, it's back to freeze-dried until Lacie is older. Our vet would like me to wait 6 months before I start adding the frozen raw again. However, I was using lamb based kibble like you switching between Instinct and Earthborn. I'm now retired and have no kid expenses. We would not ever have been able to even think about pricey food when we were raising children-yikes!
I'll keys my eyes alert for an update on Myles and the spray. He is lucky to have you as his Dog Mom. I do now have the shampoo that Karen suggested (Hi Karen) but I haven't tried it yet as I've been pretty distracted in puppyhood. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you😋


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Toffee170221 said:


> So, after thorough examination by vet, she concluded he is very healthy but indications are he may have a seasonal allergy. Our early morning walk is on very, very dry grass and really dry weather means there’s loads of seeds and pollen about. She’s prescribed Apoquel and Piriton, Otrivine to wipe inside left ear(also has bit of same reddish coloring but not infected) and to dip his feet after morning walk and washing them, in diluted Hibiscrub. She also cleared his anal glands which were very full!! It was my first experience of that…Phew, it stank 😣 He seems none the wiser, was very well behaved and is very comfortable today 👍😊


Anal glad expression-fun🤢 I usually have it done on Jodie and Cotton during teeth cleaning. I've done it myself a couple times but I prefer a Hazmat suit to survive that delicious scent. How is Toffee doing at this poin?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JaJa said:


> Anal glad expression-fun🤢 I usually have it done on Jodie and Cotton during teeth cleaning. I've done it myself a couple times but I prefer a Hazmat suit to survive that delicious scent. How is Toffee doing at this poin?


I was just wondering if your dogs showed signs of needing anal gland expression? I know some dogs seem to need this and others don’t.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

You may have already bought it, but if you haven't yet, makes sure that he can't reach his feet over the collar - often the inflatable ones are used for neutering because they can't bend around them, but they very likely can reach around them to their feet. I would recommend looking at the softer cone-type collars but also be sure that they can't get to their feet around them - Perry had a couple and could still reach his feet.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

krandall said:


> If it is REALLY important to you to get stains out of white fur, this shampoo really DOES work, WITHOUT damaging the hair. The caveat is that it is NOT a "quick fix". (nothing is ever easy, right?  ) This is what the Pros who show Westies and Bichons use on their stained areas. It is an enzymatic shampoo. It does not have bleaches or colorants in it that can damage hair. The hard part is that you need to heat it up in the microwave before using it, paint it on the affected areas, wrap the dog in a towel for... I can't remember how long... a few minutes, and then rinse out like a regular shampoo. (you can also use it normally on the rest of the coat) But it can take a NUMBER of treatments to get the stains out of badly stained hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudpuppymama said:


> I was just wondering if your dogs showed signs of needing anal gland expression? I know some dogs seem to need this and others don’t.


Cotton use to have a red and slightly swollen anal opening. Mostly on the lower part of the opening where the glands are located. I did it at home several years ago after talking with our vet over the phone. I have a great relationship with her and she supported me trying at home because of Cotton's anxiety. She knows that if anything looked even slightly concerning I would then go to the vet with him, regardless of cost. Cotton would do the rubbing of his anus on the carpet that many of us are familiar with. 
There wasn't ever much of a need for JoJo to have his expressed so he was fine with it just being checked during teeth cleaning. Jodie has never had any anal issues and Cotton hasn't either since I switched him to the freeze-dried raw diet. It's gross to some people but I check his poop for consistency and observe the smell while picking it up and I look at him on walks to see if he is straining. 
Ah, the joys of dog parenting😋


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JaJa said:


> Cotton use to have a red and slightly swollen anal opening. Mostly on the lower part of the opening where the glands are located. I did it at home several years ago after talking with our vet over the phone. I have a great relationship with her and she supported me trying at home because of Cotton's anxiety. She knows that if anything looked even slightly concerning I would then go to the vet with him, regardless of cost. Cotton would do the rubbing of his anus on the carpet that many of us are familiar with.
> There wasn't ever much of a need for JoJo to have his expressed so he was fine with it just being checked during teeth cleaning. Jodie has never had any anal issues and Cotton hasn't either since I switched him to the freeze-dried raw diet. It's gross to some people but I check his poop for consistency and observe the smell while picking it up and I look at him on walks to see if he is straining.
> Ah, the joys of dog parenting😋


Luckily mine have never needed it but if they ever do…that is one thing I don’t think I can do myself!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> Luckily mine have never needed it but if they ever do…that is one thing I don’t think I can do myself!


Once was more than enough for me! I'll stick with making their food and doing my own grooming😋


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

JaJa said:


> Anal glad expression-fun🤢 I usually have it done on Jodie and Cotton during teeth cleaning. I've done it myself a couple times but I prefer a Hazmat suit to survive that delicious scent. How is Toffee doing at this poin?


Hi JaJa, good to hear from you and thank you for asking after Toffee 😁 He’s doing just fine. We got through the whole neutering business in August, without any drama. His discoloured fur in his ears cleared up and the paws are much better but not completely gone yet. I was his paws after each morning walk as were on grass. The vet recommended Hibiscrub which Ive carried on using and i give them a quick blow dry after. Seems fine but he's never scratched or licked them anyway so that’s good. His latest accomplishment is ‘singing’ to bagpipe music ( if you go to the Singing Havanese thread there‘s a video 😂). 
You’re definitely more courageous than me, as I’d never dream of doing the anal gland expression myself 🤢


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Toffee170221 said:


> Hi JaJa, good to hear from you and thank you for asking after Toffee 😁 He’s doing just fine. We got through the whole neutering business in August, without any drama. His discoloured fur in his ears cleared up and the paws are much better but not completely gone yet. I was his paws after each morning walk as were on grass. The vet recommended Hibiscrub which Ive carried on using and i give them a quick blow dry after. Seems fine but he's never scratched or licked them anyway so that’s good. His latest accomplishment is ‘singing’ to bagpipe music ( if you go to the Singing Havanese thread there‘s a video 😂).
> You’re definitely more courageous than me, as I’d never dream of doing the anal gland expression myself 🤢


Well, the first thing I did was do a search for Singing Havanese. I couldn't find Toffee but then again there are 25 pages and they're not in chronological order 🙁 I'm very happy to hear that Toffee is doing better. I've got to get things fixed so I can post pictures of Lacie before she's full grown! I didn't even think about Hibiscrub, that's a great idea. I'll try that too. Now I really want to see (hear) Toffee sing.
Nm, I clicked on your name and found it, I should have done that first🤪 He is so cute. Cotton and Jodie kept sleeping but Lacie ran to my iPad immediately and started pawing at Toffee. She obviously has good taste😋


----------

